# Transfer of valid visa to new pasport



## sandy17 (Oct 17, 2016)

VFS South Africa has an updated page for new process of Transfer of valid TRV from old expired passport to new passport. They state that applications will not be accepted for tranfer of visa from old to new passport. There is no notice on dha website though.

However, the last paragraph at the end of the page says that existing application can be taken in the mean time.

Has anyone applied for the transfers recently?


----------



## sandy17 (Oct 17, 2016)

Here is the statement from VFS:-

Not with standing anything mentioned above, VFS is advised in the interim to allow applicants who are carrying an expired passport which was endorsed with a visa that expires beyond the passport expiry date to submit applications for visa transfer to a new passport. This is to allow the applicants to have a valid visa endorsed onto a valid passport as defined in Immigration Regulation 2 and to regularize their status properly.
The Department will in the meantime address the issue of expiry dates at the adjudication level in order to prevent the re-occurrence of this error in future.


----------

